
From College Dropout to Senior Engineer in One Year - dylanerichards
https://medium.com/@dylanerichards/from-college-dropout-to-senior-engineer-in-one-year-how-to-leverage-self-worth-to-create-727d2b884598#.kghnkiprs
======
notinreallife
I wrote a giant explanation about this and then deleted it out of frustration.

Basically, I believe that Senior Engineer is much more than what this article
claims. These points are all about mental strategies and confidence, but these
have nothing to do with actual technical skill, or plain old _experience_.

